# Dealer Won't Use Owner Supplied Oil



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

In the past I've read on here (don't recall where) at least one or two folks who have had the dealer do oil changes or transmission flushes, but the owner supplied their own fluid. I thought that would be a good idea since a)I want Amsoil ATF in my tranny due to many reported success stories here, but b)I personally don't feel comfortable doing the tranny myself and I want a complete flush. I'm perfectly comfortable doing my own engine oil, so that's not an issue.

However, I have talked to two dealerships so far, and neither will do the flush with anything other than GM fluid. They both said it will void the warranty (which I know I a pile of crap) and therefore they will not do it, even if the fluid meets the specs called for by the manual - AW-1 in the case of the CTD.

I guess I understand it from the perspective that thy want to sell you their fluid, but I doubt that has much to do with it as I doubt their margins are very high on fluids along side service. I would assume they make most of their money on labor.

So my choices are a)just stick with GM fluid until after warranty, b)Do it myself, or c)Have an independent shop do the flush.

Yes, I know the whole Magnusson Moss stuff - GM can't technically deny warranty unless they can prove bad work/incorrect fluids caused the failure, but I would much rather not fight with them in the highly unlikely chance I have a failure.

This post is more of a rant than anything.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My dealer does my oil changes with the oil I supply them. BUT that oil carries the dexos2 logo on it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I would be inclined to recommend you have the trans serviced at a independent trans shop.
They won't have a problem using your oil and you are actually overmaintaining your trans at this mileage.

Have them write the paperwork but omit the oil that was provided.......ez-pz

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Or get them to put that the oil was dexos 2


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GUYS,

The OP is servicing his TRANSMISSION.

Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It does not surprise me much that a GM dealer would not want to install non-GM fluids, especially while under warranty. 
I would think it would be a warranty liablility issue for them, as well as a profit issue. 
I am sure that a private garage/shop would not have an issue with your request.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> It does not surprise me much that a GM dealer would not want to install non-GM fluids, especially while under warranty.
> I would think it would be a warranty liablility issue for them, as well as a profit issue.


Bingo. While some dealers might be nice, some are going to look at it as a potential liability. At many levels of any company, an individual's own job security is in following "the book" to the letter. Any deviation that goes wrong has potential to come back on them. If "the book" is wrong, then it's not the employee's fault.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its not a gm transmission no raisin to pay dealer prices


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> its not a gm transmission no raisin to pay dealer prices


I agree on the no need for dealer pricing structure.

Be careful on the trans source though......yes it is built by Aisan (Asan?) but to GM specification.
No different than Jeep using Hyundai Transmissions in the Patriot or Compass 6 spds.
Built by Hyundai, to Chrysler specification.....the design is not used in Hyundai.
My SRT8 has a Chrysler designed unit built by Mercedes.....but there is no Mercedes it would fit into.

Rob


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

A lot of independent shops also shy away from owner supplied anything. Not that there is anything wrong with the parts, but it cuts into their profits. Good luck with it.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I have no issues with my dealership as long as the fluids carry dexos2 logo on the bottle.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Dexos2 has nothing to do with the OP's trans fluid service question.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DECruzer said:


> A lot of independent shops also shy away from owner supplied anything. Not that there is anything wrong with the parts, but it cuts into their profits.


Profits aside, in the case of parts, they're also taking a risk if the part fails. Who covers the labor lost of changing it out?

I can't quite remember an old joke, but I think the upshot of it was: Let me know if you find a diner that will cook eggs you supply.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I can't quite remember an old joke, but I think the upshot of it was: Let me know if you find a diner that will cook eggs you supply.


That's hilarious! My sister-in-law comes with me to a burger joint one time - and she pulls somekind of special bun out of her giant purse and asks the teenager to put her burger on this bun that looks like an Idaho potato. 

And people tell me that I make them feel uncomfortable...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The saying was 'Try bringing your own beef to McDonalds'.......see the response.

Back when I had my own place, I had no problem with folks bringing me products that I could not supply.
Example would be a customer is a die hard Penzoil user......I didn't market Penzoil.....I was a Union 76 dealer.
I could get Penzoil, but it was easier on me if my customer provided the product, so, I had no issue using the customers carry in oil.

As long as I got my usual labor, it was fine with me.

If the same customer tried to get me to install parts that I did sell though, say, brakes.....standard stuff, nothing hi-po, I would generally pass and explain that a part of my income was the parts, I generally got no resistance.

Using the OP's situation, since I did not market a synthetic trans fluid and that's what he wanted, I would have not had a issue with it.
His car, his choice, my labor charge.....it's all good.

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

All it takes is some calling around. There are LOTS of dealers who will fill owners supplied fluids. In fact, we just had a Cruze owner get his AMSOIL ATF serviced for $70 at his local dealer. Dealers are privately owned, and *are not owned by GM*. They make the call whether or not they want to forego the profits of selling you their cheap fluid. 

Call around and see what other independent shops would be willing to service your transmission. I guarantee that you'll find one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not a diesel but... had both engine and trans fluids hand carried in and used by dealer. I didn't do the trans fluid swap in time since we came low filled from factory and the trans was still warrantied when they put another one in.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Also consider a dealer, only servicing their own cars. will have a larger transmission flushing machine that holds 35-50 liters. (at least my shop did). We would not drain 30 liters of ATF to put you 10 liters into the machine to flush your car and then refill ours. We would drain and fill flushes with customer supplied fluid. No discount. They still paid full price and supplied their own fluids. I think non dealers would be more flexible too. Just my $0.O2. 

Adam


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> All it takes is some calling around. There are LOTS of dealers who will fill owners supplied fluids. In fact, we just had a Cruze owner get his AMSOIL ATF serviced for $70 at his local dealer. Dealers are privately owned, and *are not owned by GM*. They make the call whether or not they want to forego the profits of selling you their cheap fluid.
> 
> Call around and see what other independent shops would be willing to service your transmission. I guarantee that you'll find one.


This.

I had the dealership that I purchased my Cruze from do my transmission. I supplied the AMSOIL fluid. Cost me $85.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

arodenhiser said:


> Also consider a dealer, only servicing their own cars. will have a larger transmission flushing machine that holds 35-50 liters. (at least my shop did). We would not drain 30 liters of ATF to put you 10 liters into the machine to flush your car and then refill ours. We would drain and fill flushes with customer supplied fluid. No discount. They still paid full price and supplied their own fluids. I think non dealers would be more flexible too. Just my $0.O2.
> 
> Adam


you have one type of ATF for every vehicle?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The dealer doesn't want to be held liable if it blows up and they did the service and put a non-GM-recommended fluid in the vehicle.

Makes sense.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> you have one type of ATF for every vehicle?


According to Jiffy Lube they do. When you ask what kind it is they say "The red kind that is also used for power steering".


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha. I won't lie, I've used atf for power steering fluid more than a couple times.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Haha. I won't lie, I've used atf for power steering fluid more than a couple times.


A lot of cars actually specify ATF for power steering in the manual. Well, before they all went electric power steering.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

We bought it bulk. Our tank was 120 US gallon if I remember right.

Havoline Multi-Vehicle ATF

https://cglapps.chevron.com/msdspds/PDSDetailPage.aspx?docDataId=372655&docFormat=PDF

Adam


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The dealer doesn't want to be held liable if it blows up and they did the service and put a non-GM-recommended fluid in the vehicle.
> 
> Makes sense.


What I want to know if the dealer uses their own fluids and it blows up will they still be held liable?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> What I want to know if the dealer uses their own fluids and it blows up will they still be held liable?


You mean like a dealer tech after hours puts Lucas in their own car and it blows?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> What I want to know if the dealer uses their own fluids and it blows up will they still be held liable?


I'd imagine you'd have an easier case, either under GMs warranty or dealer goodwill.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> What I want to know if the dealer uses their own fluids and it blows up will they still be held liable?



Like, for example, when they put Dexos1 in our diesels?


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Robby said:


> I would be inclined to recommend you have the trans serviced at a independent trans shop.
> They won't have a problem using your oil and you are actually overmaintaining your trans at this mileage.
> 
> Have them write the paperwork but omit the oil that was provided.......ez-pz
> ...


What do you think would be the highest milage to service a transmission at?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> What do you think would be the highest milage to service a transmission at?


I defer to the owners manual as far as maximum mileage between services.

However, no harm in overmaintaining.

Rob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Robby said:


> I defer to the owners manual as far as maximum mileage between services.
> 
> However, no harm in overmaintaining.
> 
> Rob


i know a guy with 13 saabs

retired now, but WAS the goto saab mechanic in tejas.

lotsa experience with af40-6 trans...his advice to me was 30k fluid change and aside from the odd nss and output speed sensors, the trans lasts forever


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Another example from the good ole days:

Aamco Transmission.
If they rebuilt your trans, you would get a lifetime warranty......as long as you had the fluid/filter serviced once a year.

Man that owned the operation used to tell me that if everyone serviced their autobox once a year there likely would be no failures to rebuild.

Over the years, I believe he was right.

Rob


----------

